# Adhd



## samtico (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi i have just moved to paphos with my family, my son has adhd and i went to get his medication from pharmacy i was taken aback when they told me it will cost me 200 euro a month for his medication, would like to hear from anyone else who's family member is on medication for adhd, is this price normally what you pay? and will i get it free when i become a resident? any information would be great, thanks Angie.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

samtico said:


> Hi i have just moved to paphos with my family, my son has adhd and i went to get his medication from pharmacy i was taken aback when they told me it will cost me 200 euro a month for his medication, would like to hear from anyone else who's family member is on medication for adhd, is this price normally what you pay? and will i get it free when i become a resident? any information would be great, thanks Angie.


Hi Angie,
Do you have the forms from UK for medical registration? I am assuming you are well below retirement age and not working here? You should have an E106, (a retired person should have E121) If you take this with the 'Form Min Health 1.Y.87A' from the Cypriot of Ministry of Health Website to your local Citizens Service Centre they will put in motion the necessary steps for you to get a Cypriot Health Card. There is a sliding scale of what you will be entitled to as healthcare is not all free here. a lot depends on family income, number of children and type of condition. I have a Cypriot friend who is diabetic but still has to pay for needles and syringes, but gets the insulin free. But I also know of drugs that are not available through the health service and have to be bought privately, for example HRT. I hope someone who has a similar medication requirement can give specific advise about the cost of the drugs.
Kind regards


----------



## susan23 (Apr 24, 2010)

I am currently on a lot of medications, which is covered on the drug payment scheme here (i live in lreland). I pay €120 every months and everything after that is free. My meds come to €700 a month here.... the thing is that in cyprus my meds will cost €300 a month.... I was going to have them posted over from home but as I am on a controlled drug (morphine) it wouldnt get out of the country so I am now stuck as to what to do....


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

susan23 said:


> I am currently on a lot of medications, which is covered on the drug payment scheme here (i live in lreland). I pay €120 every months and everything after that is free. My meds come to €700 a month here.... the thing is that in cyprus my meds will cost €300 a month.... I was going to have them posted over from home but as I am on a controlled drug (morphine) it wouldnt get out of the country so I am now stuck as to what to do....



May I suggest you contact your Department of Health direct they may be able to give you the information as to what reciprocal arrangements Eire has with Cyprus and what documentation you need to register with the Cypriot Healthcare System. We had to complete the immigration process before we could register and get medications from the public sector, until then any medications we required had to be paid for privately. The whole immigration process took about 8 months to get our yellow slip and ID number, but from then on registering and getting our health cards was relativity painless and quick. 
Regards


----------

